# Back in the saddle!



## BigShed (Apr 13, 2019)

After selling our property in Victoria and being without a shed for  about 18 months I finally have a new shed set up and was able to make  some pens, one of which was for an order and another a gift. From left  to right Sierra w/Crosscut Huon Pine, Sierra, w/Western Red Cedar,  Executive Sierra w/Birdseye Huon Pine, Sierra w/Crosscut Tiger Myrtle.  The 2 crosscut blanks came fro David Lim very early in his selling  endeavors


----------



## mark james (Apr 13, 2019)

Wonderful set of pens Fred.  Glad to hear you have another shed to play in.  Pictures of your new digs would be nice.

Looking forward to seeing future projects.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 13, 2019)

Welcome back mate. You are still an Ace pen maker in my book. Parcel coming soon. Awesome pens!


----------



## BigShed (Apr 13, 2019)

mark james said:


> Wonderful set of pens Fred.  Glad to hear you have another shed to play in.  Pictures of your new digs would be nice.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing future projects.
> 
> Cheers, Mark




Here you go Mark.


http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/my-new-shed-159564/


----------



## BigShed (Apr 13, 2019)

Dalecamino said:


> Welcome back mate. You are still an Ace pen maker in my book. Parcel coming soon. Awesome pens!




Thank you sir, look forward to it. Still sorting out some stuff to send you.


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 14, 2019)

Very nice set!


----------



## OZturner (Apr 15, 2019)

Fantastic Presentation of Pens Fred.
Love your New Shed, I have to make sure that SWMBO, doesn't see any of your Shed Photographs, or she will never stop asking when will I clear up my "Carless Garage".
Beautifully arranged, and well equipped.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------

